# Length of veh tech training



## mark1993 (8 Mar 2016)

Can anyone tell me how long the trade course is for veh tech in the reserves and what qualifications I will get after I am done? Also can anyone tell me what the course is like?


----------



## GearPuller (5 May 2016)

PRes Veh Tech training will be a long journey for you.
provided you've got your BMQ and BMQ-L in the same summer, the next summer will be an EME common course packaged with DVR WHL if you're lucky. If the driver's course isn't available you'll have to get it done through your unit. The summer after your common EME training will be your DP1 (this is approximately two months) along with your DP2 CET (a week in garrison and a week in the field). If Borden doesn't already drive you crazy by this point, you're set for a future as tech. Following your DP1, you must complete DP2.1 and DP2.2 which can be done in either order. They are not prerequisites of each other. If you are lucky, you might get in the same summer, but the chances of that happening are quite slim. Once all your occupational training is complete, you're off to other adventures, but I'm not going to get into that.

Message me if you have any other questions.


----------



## 762gunner (16 Jan 2017)

Tried to search this topic, maybe using wrong keyword but no luck...

     Anyone have any opinion as to the suspension of Recovery training for Res F REME's?  I recently retired (as an MSE Op) and took a Class B job, almost no veh techs have recovery training.  This Res Svc Bn is by a large base who are supposed to support the Reserves.

     Uh huh.

    No integral recovery assets (been reallocated), so when the reserve units in this area are on the move and something happens, the veh techs that are civilian mechanic journeymen have to either (illegally) jury rig something, or call National Recovery.

     Right.

     "It's Saturday night two hours away?  Yup, our boys will get right on that.  Be there in about 4-5 hours".

     Everyone is suffering with the lack of budget funds for even the most basic (no pun intended) training or for the most basic required support, but the Reserves?  They're pretty much the bastard stepchildren of the CAF.  Cooks that are not allowed to  cook, Wpns techs that are only allowed to check stoves and lanterns, mechanics that are not allowed to touch a screwdriver... like, just WOW.

     Is this a poor "we don't care, tough luck", political, or money decision... or the way things are now done at reserve units?  What is the Reg F's take on having to have their Recovery Section go out during weekends to pull back a Res F vehicle?


----------



## MilEME09 (16 Jan 2017)

If we have a recovery vehicle it would be great. Our wreaker spends more time down then it does up. Seems to have something new break every time we take it out too. Reg force we eould love to work with and 1 SVC has extended a welcoming hand to my unit a few times. Probably is with tech trades the new training system has cut a lot out for the Pres that we dont even have a knowledge base to start from on some kit. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidemount (16 Jan 2017)

We don't have enough recovery assets to cover the reg force...like MilEME has said the wreckers are often down. Right now I would argue its a budgetary thing. 

I know when I was at svn bn our recovery section covered off a few different units and national recovery covered off a fairly large geographical area. It didn't matter to the duty recovery guys if it was regs or reserve...a recovery call was a recovery call.

Fun part for the reserves is there isnt even a res EO tech. We sent guys all over the province checking res ancillary equipment. Obviously not an ideal situation. I dont see it being fixed in the near or even distant future

Sent from my Samsung S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MilEME09 (18 Jan 2017)

sidemount said:
			
		

> Fun part for the reserves is there isnt even a res EO tech. We sent guys all over the province checking res ancillary equipment. Obviously not an ideal situation. I dont see it being fixed in the near or even distant future



Couple years ago the School looked at if they could bring EO and Mat techs to the PRes, Mat techs the training was deemed to long under the current modular format, and EO was scrapped because it wasn't economical given the kit the PRes actually uses. I read the EO as because we don't have the same kit the regs do we dont need the trade.


----------



## Old EO Tech (19 Jan 2017)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> If we have a recovery vehicle it would be great. Our wreaker spends more time down then it does up. Seems to have something new break every time we take it out too. Reg force we eould love to work with and 1 SVC has extended a welcoming hand to my unit a few times. Probably is with tech trades the new training system has cut a lot out for the Pres that we dont even have a knowledge base to start from on some kit.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk



There is a lot of light and heat being put on the roles and tasks of PRes Svc Bn right now, with all of them being asked for there input as to what they think they can provide.  A couple things have filtered out of what I have heard.  One for the MSE Ops is for them to do long haul trucking with Tractor Trailers, commercial ones.  That I believe is in progress and platforms are being purchased.  The other one is having the Bn cover of on National Recovery using Heavy Milcot Wreckers...haven't seen a decision on this one yet, but the PRes is the CCA #2 priority only after Ops...so stay tuned for more...


----------



## MilEME09 (19 Jan 2017)

Another one is refueling, in the aftermath of fort mac, 41 cbg, said basically "you must be joking" to us making it all the eay there on our own with fuel stations being closed and out of fuel.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------

